# mantids hunting trip



## Fisherman_Brazil (Apr 13, 2007)

Beautiful day it is! Went to the butterly vally that my ancester used to live, 15 mins driving away my house.







Wild flowers blooms all over the road side, including the beautiful ones unknown to me, but common here year round.











Butterflies and other bugs can be seen here and there, but mantids seem not not happy to show up yet. Wild berry do indicates that this is spring!






Nice little paved road, with quiet atmosphere, pleasant bird singing, easy to forget oneself in a couple of afternoon hours.

IMG]http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t216/fisherman_brazil/Bug_Hunting_Trip/P1010007.jpg






Enjoy!

Luke


----------



## Rick (Apr 13, 2007)

Beautiful country. Didn't see any mantids?


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 13, 2007)

Wonderful spot for bugs!! Nice pic Luke.


----------



## dannyboy (Apr 13, 2007)

looks beautiful ther b good if it wa 15 mind drive from my house


----------



## Christian (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi.

Maybe there are more mantids in summer and fall? The region looks subtropical though, so there are maybe also some in spring. I cannot give you any advices, as I have never been there. Just the one: look everywhere!  

Regards,

Christian


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 13, 2007)

Very nice. Is that in Taiwan?

Maybe the mantises blend into the leaves and trees too well. :wink:


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Apr 13, 2007)

Two species can been found here in large number, normally after July.

And this spot is 30 km away from Taipei 101 building, which is visible to us on the top of hill, or even on the highway when sky is clear.


----------

